

Train control centre passwords revealed on BBC TV - robin_reala
https://grahamcluley.com/2015/05/train-control-centre-passwords-revealed/

======
frobozz
>It's quite possible that the password is for the purpose of logging into the
physical desktop computer itself, but still... You've reduced the point of a
password if you've stuck it on the very device which needs the password.

1\. Given the adage "physical access is root access", there's not much point
_not_ writing it on the device.

2\. It may be that they are using logins to emulate views (e.g. the system
only supports one saved view per user), and that is the login for the view for
that particular screen. It might even be a completely read-only account.

